# Swollen Lips



## mudfish (Sep 15, 2006)

One of my piranha's lower lip is red and swollen for a week now, I have seven piranha in a 180 gallon tank. Can anyone tell me what this is? Could it be from fighting? How can I treat the wound? will it go away by itself? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Need a pic if possible then would be able to see what were talking about!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the title of this thread made me think of something entirely different









anyway as rnr suggested a pic would be of great help. he possibly may of got bitten and the wound has got infected. a dose of melafix might clear up the problem. but thats just speculation. pic would be very useful


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

make sure to do it in a hospital tank though , not directly in your water


----------

